# Blazers vs. Knicks



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=5><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=orange>New York Knicks</font></font></center>

<center>1-5-03
TV: KGW








*<font color=red>VS</font>*







</center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_







*VS*
















*VS*















*VS*








</center>
<center><font color=red>*Portland (19-12) New York (12-17)*</font></center>


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

This will be a tough one. Knicks are playing red-hot right now--hope the Blazers are ready!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

here I go again - The Blazers lose this one. A Saturday night off in NY City is just too much to pass up and most of the players show up for the last game of this monster road trip, with little sleep after partying all night in NYC. 

Please make me eat my words!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow, *Blazer Outsider*, that's a very valid - and scary - point. Let's all hope the guys have discovered a higher degree of maturity and wisdom with their recent successes. Is it possible? I guess we'll see soon enough, huh.

I wonder if some of the singles guys have girls in every "port"? Wouldn't surprise me in the slightest.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

The Wiz need you guys to take them out. By the way, good win last night.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Wow, *Blazer Outsider*, that's a very valid - and scary - point. Let's all hope the guys have discovered a higher degree of maturity and wisdom with their recent successes. Is it possible? I guess we'll see soon enough, huh.
> 
> I wonder if some of the singles guys have girls in every "port"? Wouldn't surprise me in the slightest.


The less I know about these guys and the girls they have in each nba team, the better.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Blazer Outsider*
> 
> here I go again - The Blazers lose this one. A Saturday night off in NY City is just too much to pass up and most of the players show up for the last game of this monster road trip, with little sleep after partying all night in NYC.


Okay, how do you like your *Crow,* Blazer Outsider? :grinning:










OR...


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I guess that if you felt that you were going to eat more crow over the year you might want to go for a bucket of Black Crowes! :grinning:

I don't know, it's your call!  You could become a homer and just cross over to the darkside!:starwars: Ah, those personal demons!:devil: What is a Blazer fan to do?


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Wow, *Blazer Outsider*, that's a very valid - and scary - point. Let's all hope the guys have discovered a higher degree of maturity and wisdom with their recent successes. Is it possible? I guess we'll see soon enough, huh.
> 
> I wonder if some of the singles guys have girls in every "port"? Wouldn't surprise me in the slightest.


What makes you think it would only be the single guys??:heart:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> I guess that if you felt that you were going to eat more crow over the year you might want to go for a bucket of Black Crowes! :grinning:
> 
> I don't know, it's your call!  You could become a homer and just cross over to the darkside!:starwars: Ah, those personal demons!:devil: What is a Blazer fan to do?


*HOWIE* - Every time I see you post, I can't help but think of this person:











Do you look anything like this man?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Not even close!  But I wll be making a special appearance at the Rose Garden on Feb. 28th where I will be signing autographs for all my fans! :grinning: You are coming to check it out aren't you? I'll be the one wearing a monkeysuit! :grinning:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Howie - neither of those Crow's appeal to me, but I do hope I am eating crow!!!

I am heading to NY now, to go to the game! Have a good one! Go Blazers!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Cheer extra loud for me as I will be watching from the comforts of my familyroom in the Windy City, thats right, Troutdale!:grinning:


----------



## catinahat (Jan 2, 2003)

I have a bad feeling about this game mostly because I always have a bad feeling about the games in NY. The Blazers too often have sub par games. In the recent past a big problem for the Blazers has been guarding both Houston and Spree. Pip could only do so much and Damon was no help at all. This year might be different with the Blazers playing Pip DA and Bonzi. And with Ruben Patterson to come in and help out. We might get to see a lot of Doleac.

Any news on DA? 

Hard Talk, are you attending this game?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Blazer Outsider.....*

Here's something to really _Crowe_ about.....








*BLAZERS WIN!!*


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I honestly don't remember the last time we won at MSG. Can anyone refresh my memory for me?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Here is Pete's Knick Preview, in case anyone wanted to read it.


----------



## Qyntel's Shadow (Dec 31, 2002)

*Listenin' to courtside...*

No word on DA, I guess he's a gametime decision again. They're planning like he won't be in, playing Bonzi defending Spree and AD defending Eisley. I didn't catch the frontcourt, but I'm assuming the starters are unchanged from Boston. I hope 'sheed delivers today, considering Bonzi's history against Sprewell.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Quote from *The American Heritage® Dictionary of Idioms:*
> 
> EAT CROW:
> 
> Also, eat dirt or humble pie. Be forced to admit a humiliating mistake, as in When the reporter got the facts all wrong, his editor made him eat crow. *The first term's origin has been lost, although a story relates that it involved a War of 1812 encounter in which a British officer made an American soldier eat part of a crow he had shot in British territory. Whether or not it is true, the fact remains that crow meat tastes terrible.* The two variants originated in Britain. Dirt obviously tastes bad. And humble pie alludes to a pie made from umbles, a deer's undesirable innards (heart, liver, entrails). [Early 1800s] Also see eat one's words.


Okay *Blazer Outsider,* with that being said how about some KFC instead?









How about them Blazers? Hope you injoyed the game as much as the rest of us did. Man, can we please bench Jeff McInnis? He is driving me crazy! :upset:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice win for the Blazers. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recaps/20030105/pornyk.html

Bonzi keeps scaring me though. Seems like the last few games he's turned an ankle or gotten knocked down really hard. He's pretty tough though, it doesn't seem to slow him down. 

Just like the Blazers to lose the one game they sho
uld have easily won on this road trip. Oh well.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Bonzi HAS been getting beat up a bit lately, hasn't he? I'm happy that he's been able to limp off a couple times and re-enter the game.

That kind of toughness is really valuable, IMO, even on a team as deep as Portland.

Ed O.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

Daniels as starting pg , no assists. If he aint getting any and Damon STILL isnt being put in, man i dunno what to think.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Correct me if I am wrong, but Daniels was playing the shooting guard tonight and Pippen was playing point forward. I thought that Daniels was playing another get game. Jeff McInnis was playing backup to Scottie tonight. Gee, McInnis had a whopping 2 assists.

What is Portland going to do next year? :sigh:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Last win in NY was during the 97-98 season, 3/19. 82-77


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*The reason assist are down in this game*

Is because NY is hacking people and sending them to the line, and not letting them get the buckets. Do not let the numbers mislead you. Portland had 35 attempts at the line tonight, which shows a very aggressive team in getting attempts going to the basket. No need to ***** about Damon not going in. No Damon = Wins for the Blazers in my book. I think their record backs up that statement.


----------



## catinahat (Jan 2, 2003)

Another reason assists were down was that Portland was playing a lot of match up .. one on one basketball. It was pizzing me off because they were just getting it to the match up they liked and clearing out and playing that one on one game. McInnis didn't exactly look great tonight... nobody else did either ...but he made a few really nice plays setting people up... Something Damon just doesn't seem to understand or be able to do.


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

I agree with Hasoos. 


Hell, I would even sit MJ if he was in his prime if it meant we would win more games. I know we wouldn't, but basketball is 5 on 5.....whatever is best for the team is the most important. 

If we win without Damon, may he never set foot on the court in a blazer uniform again.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Blazer Outsider.....*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Here's something to really _Crowe_ about.....
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take that crow!!! And I am glad to do so. That was quite a game!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Okay *Blazer Outsider,* with that being said how about some KFC instead?
> ...


I will take that crow too!


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

Bonzi may be getting banged up, and he may appear tough because of it, but him just standing there watching Spree hit that baseline 3 was PATHETIC!

On another note, Bonzi hit those two free throws to essentially ice the game. 

Bonzi's playing pretty well, but when it's all said and done, I think he'll be the weakest link. He's too volatile. I hate relying upon him to be one of our leaders. 

Sheed on the other hand...now that guy is impressing me with his demeanor. He's playing so focused lately. It's a nice change, and I feel it will last. His "T" days are over.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

On the last play (NY Post).........

_"It was a bad decision. I just rushed it," Houston said. "When there's six seconds left, you've got to shoot a three. 

"I know I should have shot a three. It's going to be hard not to think about it all night." 

Especially since Houston also failed to spot Latrell Sprewell open behind the three-point line. 

"Bonzi [Wells] kind of fell asleep at the end," Sprewell said of the man guarding him. "I don't think Allan saw me."_

Imagine if Houston HAD found Spre...and then Spre nailed the trey...and the Blazers lost in overtime?

Oh, well....none of that happened, but........

Bonzi did well, but he seems to have a lack of focus at times. That scares me - scares me a lot.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Sprewell hates Bonzi, and will get in any chance he can to bash him.

I watched the play at the end 3 or 4 times (to ensure I knew who was on the floor defensively), although I didn't tape it so I can't be 100% sure, and if I recall correctly Bonzi was within an arm's reach of Sprewell the whole time (Sprewell went back and forth in about a 6-8 foot path to try to "lose" Wells), and would have been able to play the passing lane if Houston tried to pass it.

Ed O.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I think Bonzi was having trouble with his lateral movement from the ankle. I don't think Bonzi blew his coverage of Spree!


----------

